

YC S12 Companies - 42 and counting! - zio99
http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/29465655158/yc-s12-companies-demo-day

======
dude_abides
No diaspora in that list? What happened to them?

~~~
zio99
Hey, you're right. Finally found a source that confirms their S12 application:
[http://allthingsd.com/20120511/diaspora-says-its-back-on-
tra...](http://allthingsd.com/20120511/diaspora-says-its-back-on-track-joins-
y-combinator-program/)

Thanks, will add that.

